# Could ringneckdoves ever be free flight birds that return to your home like pigeons?



## Sapcho (May 19, 2020)

Now that my dove couple's babies are nearing adulthood their cage is starting to become a little crowded and we currently don't have the money to build an aviary but if we ever let them outside i don't know if they would return or if it would just be death sentence for the poor animals as I've heard ringneck doves don't have the same ability to navigate as pigeons and horror stories about doves released at weddings.

The parents are NOT tame anymore we and sometimes see birds of prey around. However my room leads out to an outdoor terrace on the second floor (as in the floor above the ground floor, I know it's called different things in American and British English) so it would be fine if they just returned to that and we put some shelter/food and water. Also, I dont know if it helps but there's already a flock of wild rock pigeons that live in our old stable and a couple wood pigeons around the property.

If this is safe to do, how would the birds be trained? do we just leave their food on the terrace and the door open?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They will need to spend time outside to get used to the area. Is there any way you can borrow or get a large cage to house them outside on the terrace for a week or 2? When you think they are ready, just open the cage and let them come out by themselves. Make sure there's nothing around that might spook them like a cat or a dog.

You will need to provide them with food after releasing, also with a safe spot for sleeping at night. The chances are still there that they won't survive or get caught by a predator.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

I personally would not release. They are domestic birds and will have a hard time. You should find homes for the babies and use dummy eggs to stop more babies.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, about what I know ringneck doves don't have homing instinct/ability.
I heard too many bad stories about doves released at funerals, weddings, etc. My vet told me about that too.

Just a few links:

https://www.pigeonrescue.org/2019/09/16/releasing-doves-at-ceremonies-why-you-shouldnt-do-it/

http://www.americandoveassociation.com/html/release.html

As they are indoor birds, they don't know how to survive outside. They are used to have a water and a food bowl, to live in a cage, etc. If they don't come back home they could starve, they could be attacked by predators, etc. 

As other said I would not release them. If you can't keep all of them you could look for a family for them.
You can post a message in the adoption section of the forum, put a message on the notice board at pet shops, vet clinics, etc. Some vets also help animals to find a home (I adopted three baby pigeons in need from my vet), if you know one you could ask his/her help. 
You could ask to friends, family members if they are interested in getting pets or if they know someone. 

I read in another forum that it's really hard to train doves, that it's needed a lot of time and experience. Here is the thread: 

https://www.backyardchickens.com/threads/homing-ability-in-doves.1024687/


----------



## Sapcho (May 19, 2020)

Colombina said:


> Hi, about what I know ringneck doves don't have homing instinct/ability.
> I heard too many bad stories about doves released at funerals, weddings, etc. My vet told me about that too.
> 
> Just a few links:
> ...


Thanks for the information, weve bonded a lot with the birds so we are currently looking to build an aviary as soon as possible. But there will be no more babies.

Since the cage is big enough for 2 birds (just not 4) and the babies are alot more tame (especially the male) we are deciding whether they will all go in the aviary or just the parents while the babies are kept as indoor pets..


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm glad you decided to keep all of them. 

You can replace the real eggs with fake eggs so there will be no more babies. 

If the babies are tame it could be a good idea keeping them as indoor pets.
Doves have a rank/hierarchy and are very territorial. In the long term it could maybe become complicated keeping 4 doves together in the same place.
How are the relationships between the parents and the babies now? Honestly I don't have any experience with parents and babies doves but I know, generally speaking, that it's hard keeping more than a pair of doves in the same place..

Let us know what you will decide and how they are doing.


----------



## Sapcho (May 19, 2020)

Colombina said:


> I'm glad you decided to keep all of them.
> 
> You can replace the real eggs with fake eggs so there will be no more babies.
> 
> ...


A friend of the family is a carpenter so we've sorted out the situation in that in approximately two weeks he's gonna come and help convert an old "dog kennel" that has an indoor area with a slanted roof into an outdoor aviary for them. We live on an old farm that people have attempted to renovate various times so there's all kinds of weird **** on the property like the random terrace and pseudo dog kennel.

So far the only behavioral problem we've had is between the father and the son as the father chases him a bit. The son is also EXTREMLY confident around people , by far the most tame/beloved of the birds. But he's also quite sexually frustrated, having attempted to mate/preen all members of his family (including his dad?). 

We originally wanted a rock pigeon too and since the son might become more of an indoor bird, being bullied by his father handtame, we considered pairing him up with one. Weve heard about rock pigeons being aggressive to ringnecks but seems to be mostly in the context of either same sex bullying or male pigeons injuring ringnecks they mate with so were gonna have to find out how it would work with a male ringneck and a female pigeon, Especially given his level of confidence. It's either that or his weirdly small sister.


Thanks for the advice/interest either way.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Glad to hear that you found a solution. It is always useful to be creative and to have a carpenter as friend 😉 . 

As I told you, doves have a rank/hierarchy and are very territorial: dad (oldest male dove) is the leader so he chases his son (youngest male dove) from his territory because he doesn't want to lose the leadership. I think that the son tried to mount dad and even mum because it is a way to establish his leadership, being mounted would be a sign of submission. Be careful, dad could lose his leadership position... As I told you it's complicated keeping many doves together (evidently even when they are parents and sons), they could be really aggressive towards each other. 

The world of doves is "complex". They also are really sweet and protective of their family. Even of their human family: when my dove sees a pigeon on my head or shoulder she immediately chases him/her away. 

I heard about female doves "attracted" by male pigeons but I have never heard about female pigeons "attracted" by male doves so I can't tell you if it could work.


----------

